# Hunting Sharptails in the LMNG



## beaver (Aug 1, 2005)

I've been kicking around coming out to ND to try my hand at sharptails. I've got a couple of Llewellins and would like to see how they do. I've pretty much zeroed in on the LMNG and am looking for any advice as to where to start. I'm not expecting specifics but any info would be greatly appreciated.

Also, I've read on some previous posts about snakes in the LMNG and frankly, it has me a little spooked. I would rather not loose a dog. Is this something to be genuinely concerned about? The other thing was porcupines, but I have enough experience with those back here at home.

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

LMNG? = National Grasslands? Yep if thats the area you're looking at should be good grouse. Lots of porkies and prickly pear too. There are some other good areas that don't have either. NW ND is good and the Couteau.


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

I'll be the first to say snakes are a real threat. I didn't take this seriously when I first went out there as I was told it was so rare. If your dogs have any kind of nose, expect the unexpected. I have the kind of dog that if anything wild is out there with any kind of scent we will find it. Mine got bit, and I avoid the grasslands the first two weeks of grouse season because of this reason. The grouse are a little smarter but it seems to be cooler and haven't had any snake problems since waiting awhile until it cools off a little.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

LMNG? What does that stand for?

I am with Dick on this one. Hunted it about 8 years ago when I was stationed at Watford City with the Forest Service. Lots of good grouse hunting land, but the rattlers are there as well as small cactus. I would contact both Watford City's and Dickinson's vet clinics to see what items to include with Dog's first aid kit along with their emergency numbers (I am sure mine are outdated).

In talking with the vets, that is what primarily they work on is thorns in paws, dogs going through barb wire fences, and rattle snakes.

Try just on the North side of the North Unit of Theadore Roosevelt Park. It is just on the outside of the park and huntable. Did real well there for grouse. I know there are lecs in that area. Walk West from there.


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

LMNG= Little Missouri National Grasslands


----------

